

NYC Mayor Proposes $1000 per-update fee, city approval, for Uber and Lyft Apps - uptown
http://www.bloomberg.com/politics/articles/2015-05-28/tech-champion-de-blasio-under-fire-on-plan-to-regulate-uber-apps

======
WalterSear
So this isn't about the dangers of unregulated taxi services, it's just about
a little baksheesh.

